# 8 weeks old... pure or not? Opinions Please!



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

This is going to be our new family member Rico. We are going to pick him up on the 29th of December. Just wanted to know what you all think in regards of him being a purebred or not. Not sure if it is possible to tell or not but would like to hear your opinions on it! Thanks!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

He's Pure Cute......


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, he looks GSD. He's pure puppy! Good luck.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Powell said:


> He's Pure Cute......


HAHA! Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG he is adorable!!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

too cute!!!! looks PB to me.


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hes Gorgeous!! He looks purebred to me, bit to soon to tell but the ears up are a good sign!!


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He is adorable! Looks pb to me, although it's a little early to tell for sure.
Congrats on getting a new pup! I'm jealous!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

He looks pure bred to me as well.

He's adorable! Enjoy him now ... we were reviewing puppy pics of our Jake tonight and we can't believe he'll be 11 months old tomorrow! They grow up so fast!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all for the comments so far! Its great to read what everyone has to say. Please feel free to post pick of your pups either young or old! Once a pup always a pup to a parent!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"once a pup always a pup to a parent". i like that phrase. your pup is German Shepherdish. where did you get him? did you see the parents?
welcome to the forum.



DitosDad said:


> Thanks for all for the comments so far! Its great to read what everyone has to say. Please feel free to post pick of your pups either young or old!
> 
> >>>> Once a pup always a pup to a parent!<<<<


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> "once a pup always a pup to a parent". i like that phrase. your pup is German Shepherdish. where did you get him? did you see the parents?
> welcome to the forum.


Have not seen the parents, and found him on a site called keystone puppies.com under German Shepherd. There is also a German shepherd mix section next to the German Shepherd breed section. I found him in the German Shepherd section. So you think he is a mix then?


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

How much does it cost to get a DNA test done? Is it even worth it? How accurate is that?


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I think instead of asking if the dog is purebred or not (and IMO, no dog is unless it is registered) - you might want to ask if this is a good place to purchase a puppy....:-(


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Theres no point in a DNA hes gorgeous!! he looks like a german shepherd and his ears are up!! alot of pure breed GS pups ears dont go up, so even if theres a slight chance hes a mix nobody would notice! Unless you wanted him in competitions or something, But to me he looks PB, big boned and sooo cute !!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Buying a puppy in Lancaster County Pa, that's puppy mill central. Many Amish farmers raise and sell litters of puppies....they don't care one bit about temperament or health, the dogs are nothing more than a cash crop. 

There are always risks when buying a puppy because even the best bred pup can have problems, but at least when the parents have health clearances and their temperaments are tested you are giving yourself a better chance! That said, my first dog was a siberian husky from a Missouri puppy mill who lived a very healthy 14 years, so you just never know.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The puppy is bought, what is the point of worrying about where it came from at this point? If the guy sticks around beyond the customary initial hazing, when he goes to buy his next dog, he will probably get one from a different kind of place. The pup is cute. Love him. Take him to classes and train him. He will be what you make of him. Enjoy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:dancingtree:* CONGRATULATIONS ... Rico's darling ... can't wait to see some more pictures and hear all about him after you pick him up!!!*


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

DitosDad said:


> How much does it cost to get a DNA test done? Is it even worth it? How accurate is that?


It costs around $80 and the one we got was at least mostly accurate. We had a pup for awhile who was part of an unexpected litter from a registered Belgian Malinois mom and a mystery dad. We wondered if dad had been a pit bull and decided to get a DNA test. The DNA test accurately said the pup was 1/2 Belgian Malinois while the other half was 1/4 Briard and then 1/4 mixed mutt that was so mixed they gave us five or six likely "ingredients," lol. One of those ingredients was Staffordshire Terrier and one was Argentinian Dogo, and either of those would account for his pit bull like wide grin. 

If you are curious about a dog's background and have extra money, a DNA test can be fun to do. It's just important to remember that a dog's real value lies in his relationship with you, not in his lineage. 

There are plenty of pedigreed boneheads in the world and also plenty of genius mutts. That goes for both dogs and people.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> Theres no point in a DNA hes gorgeous!! he looks like a german shepherd and his ears are up!! alot of pure breed GS pups ears dont go up, so even if theres a slight chance hes a mix nobody would notice! Unless you wanted him in competitions or something, But to me he looks PB, big boned and sooo cute !!


Definitely no competitions. He will be my sidekick, my going on trail rides in my Jeep buddy and my drinking buddy... just kidding about the drink buddy part! Call me crazy but I can see it in his face and eyes that he will be a great dog!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks purebred, but I'd look elsewhere for a puppy. Even if it means eating a little money spent.


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Awhh thats great!! Keep posting pictures when you get him!!  Best of luck


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is adorable!!!! looks pb to me, good luck and post more pictures when you can.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Only two more days until Rico gets to come home with us! Can't wait, he has so much stuff here waiting for him.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What a cutie! It will be a long 2 days wait for you! Good luck and post lots of pictures of him when he's home


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

> The pup is cute. Love him. Take him to classes and train him. He will be what you make of him. Enjoy.


Preach it!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

We already signed us up for training classes. I know the GSD breed is very smart so I am confident Rico will pick up quick, but I also know all GSD are different so I will keep my patience and just enjoy each step!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he looks very nice , at least the head shot.

get a pedigree of his sire and dam .

DNA for parentage --I have used this lab for a DNA profile and were very pleased with the service . At the same time, with the same sample , you can test for DM , which might give you some peace of mind. Animal DNA Testing Services --

ask for 3 kits -- one for the dam, one for the sire, and one for the pup.

YOU take or be present when the cheek swab is done on the parent dogs which you understand to be the sire and dam of your pup . You mail it in . YOU pay for it , the information is YOURS .

Do you want to make the test a condition of sale?


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

carmspack said:


> he looks very nice , at least the head shot.
> 
> get a pedigree of his sire and dam .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, that is good to know. I would get the test done just for my own information but that will not affect the decision of me bringing him home.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks pb to me...and soo cute! I bet you can't wait for tomorrow?


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Here is a "Head to Toe" picture of him.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> He looks pb to me...and soo cute! I bet you can't wait for tomorrow?


I think it is going to have to be Saturday that we pick him up. Work and weather reasons.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He certainly looks purebred. just be aware that you are probably supporting a puppy mill and you need to make sure to check into the parents health. Have you been to the breeders to see what living conditions this dog is in? Have you seen the puppy in person? The fact that you are asking if he's purebred implies that you haven't seen the parents and possibly only a picture of the puppy.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Picking up Rico tomorrow, and figures there is a winter weather advisory. Still going for the 3 hour drive! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> Good luck!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

He looks very GSDish. Does anyone else think his ears are bit small for a GSD pup. and his snout seems a bit thick to me. both my GSD's had much bigger ears and even at this age, a more defined snout. Could be the angle for the snout, but I think the ears are a bit short. No matter, he is beautiful. But no purebred GSD with a registered pedigree would cost $80.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

lisgje said:


> He looks very GSDish. Does anyone else think his ears are bit small for a GSD pup. and his snout seems a bit thick to me. both my GSD's had much bigger ears and even at this age, a more defined snout. Could be the angle for the snout, but I think the ears are a bit short. No matter, he is beautiful. But no purebred GSD with a registered pedigree would cost $80.


He definitely did not cost $80.00! Where did that number come from?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The $80 was for a DNA test not the cost of the dog


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> The $80 was for a DNA test not the cost of the dog


Good call, I see the mix up!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

lisgje said:


> He looks very GSDish. Does anyone else think his ears are bit small for a GSD pup. and his snout seems a bit thick to me. both my GSD's had much bigger ears and even at this age, a more defined snout. Could be the angle for the snout, but I think the ears are a bit short. No matter, he is beautiful. But no purebred GSD with a registered pedigree would cost $80.



No I think his ears looks fine, all GSD are different, my GS Bella looked the same as him at her age 

heres pics when she was 9-10 weeks and now


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rebble – German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in PA | Keystone Puppies
Since you are buying your puppy from an Amish puppy mill. Please, please, please, pay attention to the health and temperaments of the parents. I realize you could be out some money, or not since the puppy is still listed as available on the website, but it could save you much more money in vet bills later.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

DitosDad said:


> Good call, I see the mix up!


 
Sorry, misread that. My mistake.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Rebble – German Shepherd Puppies for Sale in PA | Keystone Puppies
> Since you are buying your puppy from an Amish puppy mill. Please, please, please, pay attention to the health and temperaments of the parents. I realize you could be out some money, or not since the puppy is still listed as available on the website, but it could save you much more money in vet bills later.


Definitely good advice! I will for sure check out the parents and their temperaments. He said there is a registered health certificate and AKC registered if that means anything?


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> No I think his ears looks fine, all GSD are different, my GS Bella looked the same as him at her age
> 
> heres pics when she was 9-10 weeks and now


She was cute then and she is cute now! Great pics, thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DitosDad said:


> Definitely good advice! I will for sure check out the parents and their temperaments. He said there is a registered health certificate and AKC registered if that means anything?


What is the "health certificate"? All that means is a vet looked the puppy over and said it's free of contagious diseases such as parvo and distemper at the time of exam and can cross state lines.

This person has other puppies for sale in a different town under a different phone number. It's a common Amish name. Unfortunately, that alone is not good. 

As far as the AKC, any two dogs of the same breed that have been registered can have their puppies registered. It means nothing in regards to health and temperament. 

Were these dogs even xrayed and OFA'd? What about genetic diseases? is there a guarantee against HD/ED?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They may be mixing up the puppies as well...what one dam produces may be anothers and paperwork fuddled. I'd be wary. And when you do go in for vaxing, please do minimal because these pups may have immune systems compromised. 
Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> What is the "health certificate"? All that means is a vet looked the puppy over and said it's free of contagious diseases such as parvo and distemper at the time of exam and can cross state lines.
> 
> This person has other puppies for sale in a different town under a different phone number. It's a common Amish name. Unfortunately, that alone is not good.
> 
> ...


I know around here, the Northern Virginia area, GSD from a reputable breeder is at least $1,500.00. Some being x-rayed and OFA'd and some not. I think even with all of that, you are not completely in the clear it just minimizes the chance. I am confident this dog will turn out to be a good addition to our family. Although I admit, I will most likely be more selective with where I get my next GSD.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think though that the point with supporting a puppy mill*, is not so much what you get, but what you are ensuring will happen to the dogs who don't get out of there. It's not about us/the dog we get, but other dogs. That's hard for people to realize/understand. 

Would you rather give $1000 to a dog that is in a place where the remaining dogs are going to be well cared for (and not saying all dogs that cost $1000 come from places where they are well cared for or dogs that come from places where they cost $250 do not)? Or are you okay with knowing that you are supporting an operation where dogs are more like livestock? Choosing a dog is really a good example of an upper level thinking skill, like choosing a college - there are many, many variables, and many things to consider in order to find a fit -- not only in breed, temperament, but also in values. 

*if that is what it is - I defer to Jax! 

Good luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> I think though that the point with supporting a puppy mill, is not so much what you get, but what you are ensuring will happen to the dogs who don't get out of there. It's not about us/the dog we get, but other dogs. That's hard for people to realize/understand.
> 
> Would you rather give $1000 to a dog that is in a place where the remaining dogs are going to be well cared for (and not saying all dogs that cost $1000 come from places where they are well cared for or dogs that come from places where they cost $250 do not)? Or are you okay with knowing that you are supporting an operation where dogs are more like livestock? Choosing a dog is really a good example of an upper level thinking skill, like choosing a college - there are many, many variables, and many things to consider in order to find a fit -- not only in breed, temperament, but also in values.


:wub: Jean!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think though that the point with supporting a puppy mill*, is not so much what you get, but what you are ensuring will happen to the dogs who don't get out of there. It's not about us/the dog we get, but other dogs. That's hard for people to realize/understand.
> 
> Would you rather give $1000 to a dog that is in a place where the remaining dogs are going to be well cared for (and not saying all dogs that cost $1000 come from places where they are well cared for or dogs that come from places where they cost $250 do not)? Or are you okay with knowing that you are supporting an operation where dogs are more like livestock? Choosing a dog is really a good example of an upper level thinking skill, like choosing a college - there are many, many variables, and many things to consider in order to find a fit -- not only in breed, temperament, but also in values.
> 
> ...


There is definitely truth to that statement, but all I know is that this one puppy is going to have a great new life with our family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> *if that is what it is - I defer to Jax!
> 
> \


hey..I'm just adding up clues here. If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck...it ain't no horse


----------



## Labergez (Nov 30, 2012)

looked at them and would say that these are just great pics. they are just beautiful...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck with him, I agree with what Jean said and then some

I think every puppy / dog deserves a good home, but coming from a puppy mill/producer, I can't justify giving them 650$ (or any bucks), when I could be spending 10 times that amount in vet costs, or maybe not, but not a chance I'm willing to take.

Altho, I do have to admit, a couple years ago, a young man came into my work place with the most beautiful 12 week old black gsd , of course I had to know where he came from, turns out the Amish...but you know what? IF he had said you want this dog right now? I would have taken him, gorgeous, good temperament, health unknown..just to add I wouldn't have paid for him tho.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Puppy Mills : The Humane Society of the United States 

_Puppy mills have been around for decades. They continue to thrive because they prey on unwitting consumers who are smitten by too-cute-for-words puppies in pet store windows and on legitimate-seeming websites._

:thumbup:


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Rico's first day home!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Puppy Mills : The Humane Society of the United States
> 
> _Puppy mills have been around for decades. They continue to thrive because they prey on unwitting consumers who are smitten by too-cute-for-words puppies in pet store windows and on legitimate-seeming websites._
> 
> :thumbup:


Wow, that is bad! The place where I got Rico from was NOTHING like that! Very clean place and both parents had great temperaments! Mother was hip certified too!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's good to know! Not all Amish treat their animals poorly. You can check the mother's hips on the OFA site.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Another pic!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is such a cute little squirt) Have fun with him


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He is simply adorable! Ditto on what Diane said - have fun with him!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

OMG hes gorgeous!!! keep posting!! oh and hes definitly PB


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments! Qusetion, should we put him in his crate to sleep on the first day? I put him in so he can have some alone time but he just keeps crying and wanting out. What should I do?


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Let him sleep in your bed  !! Its the first night, hes prob nervous


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you want him to get used to his crate you're going to have to stand firm. It may take a few days or even a little more, but I think it's good for puppies to be able to handle some alone time. If you let him out each time he cries he'll learn that that's what works to get him what he wants. 

I'd rather let a puppy out when he's NOT crying, so he learns that calm behavior, not puppy tantrums, is what works to get him out of the crate. At first though, you have to take him outside frequently until he's housebroken, and that means that sometimes you'll be letting him out of the crate when he's fussing.


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> Let him sleep in your bed  !! Its the first night, hes prob nervous


Sleep in my bed? HEHE


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> Let him sleep in your bed  !! Its the first night, hes prob nervous





Cassidy's Mom said:


> If you want him to get used to his crate you're going to have to stand firm. It may take a few days or even a little more, but I think it's good for puppies to be able to handle some alone time. If you let him out each time he cries he'll learn that that's what works to get him what he wants.
> 
> I'd rather let a puppy out when he's NOT crying, so he learns that calm behavior, not puppy tantrums, is what works to get him out of the crate. At first though, you have to take him outside frequently until he's housebroken, and that means that sometimes you'll be letting him out of the crate when he's fussing.


You are right, I have to stand firm..... Starting tomorrow! LOL Thanks!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes sleep in your bed!!  stand firm tommorrow! But cuddle with him tonight, make him feel relaxed and safe for the first night!!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

So the best way to housebreak him is? Take him out every 3 or 4 hours?


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well dont feed him after 7pm tonight, put him out every 2 3 hours until about 11 or 12pm, then put him out early in the morning


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Mary1990 said:


> Well dont feed him after 7pm tonight, put him out every 2 3 hours until about 11 or 12pm, then put him out early in the morning


Going to go with that! Awesome, Thanks Mary!


----------



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

No problem best of luck with him


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If you want him to get used to his crate you're going to have to stand firm. It may take a few days or even a little more, but I think it's good for puppies to be able to handle some alone time. If you let him out each time he cries he'll learn that that's what works to get him what he wants.
> 
> I'd rather let a puppy out when he's NOT crying, so he learns that calm behavior, not puppy tantrums, is what works to get him out of the crate. At first though, you have to take him outside frequently until he's housebroken, and that means that sometimes you'll be letting him out of the crate when he's fussing.


Ok, I stood firm! At 10:00am we put him in his crate and he tried biting, scratching, digging, crying, and barking his way out for about 25 min straight. He finally calmed down and at 10:40 we let him out and gave him a treat! Thanks!


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

How many times a day should he have time in his crate?


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

DitosDad said:


> How many times a day should he have time in his crate?


Never mind, he is ok with the crate already. That was fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

New pics of Rico taken today!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

He's a cutie and growing fast! Good luck with your new boy


----------



## DitosDad (Dec 23, 2012)

Rico is now 6 months old, and the answer to my first question on this thread is... Yes, he is a purebred. Here are a couple of pics of Rico now. He likes his pool!






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Very nice puppy=) thanks for the update!


----------

